# grand national at bca?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Does anyone know if the BCA might be showing the Grand National today, or if it has in previous years? Tried calling the club, but couldn't get much sense from them as they didn't really understand what I was banging on about...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

They used to show it every year..


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Went along in the hope. I was told that premier league football and premier league rugby took precedence, even though no-one was watching the rugby and only three people were half-watching the footy. It may have been because I still couldn't really get the bar staff to understand what it was. Still, seems a shame, given that the national is one of the biggest events of the British sporting calendar.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Such a shame... we used to make a big day of it and could bet on the tote.. I won 500 pound one year.


----------

